# Buying an used VW Van in Mexico - Advice?



## mextraveler (Feb 3, 2009)

I´ll be travelling through Mexico with 2 friends (in May). We plan to buy an used VW van and drive south from Torreon (Coahuila) all the way to Merida (Yucatan). 

Any suggestions? Advice? about the car, driving routes, where to stay and any relevant info.

We´re on a "backpackers" budget (more or less).

Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

How many months do you have to look for a good one (one that will make it) and money to pay for it. Those things are worth their weight in gold anywhere there are combi (colectivo) services. Also you might find it hard/impossible to insure a Mexican vehicle with a tourist visa .... and driving without insurance for tourists is asking for trouble.

Take the bus


----------



## mextraveler (Feb 3, 2009)

One of my friends is a legal mexican resident, even has mexican driver´s license, so, he´ll be buying it as a legal resident, also, he´s already looking for the van, so, not a problem there.

We want advice regarding routes, places to stay.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. I hope others who may have traveled that route will be able to give you some up to date information. Enjoy your road trip. You might even open a thread here to report your progress if you are taking a laptop or plan on stopping in at cybercafes along the way.


----------



## mextraveler (Feb 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO

Thanks for the suggestion. Yeah, we´ll be carrying one laptop. If we manage to write some reports we´ll create a blog


----------

